# No internet connection with Joey 4K



## MONSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2007)

Hopper 3 is connected to the internet and all green on diagnostics. Sign-on to dish.com and says the Hopper 3 isn't connected to the internet but am still able to watch youtube, netflix and all other internet apps.

My main issue is with the 4K Joey. Ever since installation it has not been connected to the internet even though the Hopper 3 is bridged and it's a direct connection with coax via MoCA. I get a strong MoCA and signal strength on the 4k Joey but no internet!

I've done all the resets on both receivers from the menu and unplugged/plugged in too many times to recall with still no internet connection.

Contacted Dish many times and they haven't a clue!

Any help on this?


----------



## theisabella (Sep 27, 2017)

Try to reset the modem and the lan that is connected to your computer.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

On the Hopper - make sure bridging is turned ON under settings - Internet- advanced.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

How is the Hopper connected to your router ? ethernet or Wireless ? Does your router see the Hopper ? Is DHCP turned on for your router ?

I would suggest ethernet since this should be a not moving piece of equipment.

Also state what your IP addresses are for the Hopper and all Joeys.


----------

